# EOS R overheating?



## padam (Nov 16, 2018)

Not sure how much they can improve it with firmware, but it sounds like there is one more case for their "old" DSLR cameras. Due to the current climate, it may not occur at all in most locations.
I wonder how the Nikon mirrorless cameras fare in similar circumstances.


----------



## Freddell (Nov 16, 2018)

Interesting review! I would like to download some of the photos and have a look at them, do you know if they are available somewhere?


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Nov 16, 2018)

Is it just me, or does it sound like he thinks the camera has IBIS in a couple parts of the video. It sounds like he says that he turned it off. 

Sure wish I could find the switch to turn on IBIS.


----------



## Viggo (Nov 16, 2018)

Kit Lens Jockey said:


> Is it just me, or does it sound like he thinks the camera has IBIS in a couple parts of the video. It sounds like he says that he turned it off.
> 
> Sure wish I could find the switch to turn on IBIS.


There is an electronic one, but it’s not worth using.


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Nov 16, 2018)

Ohhhh, right. Shows you how much video I take.


----------



## Viggo (Nov 16, 2018)

Kit Lens Jockey said:


> Ohhhh, right. Shows you how much video I take.


I haven’t tried either, I just repeated what I’ve heard


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 17, 2018)

Overheating gets to be a issue in small body large sensor cameras, particularly when in live view or in a mirrorless camera turned on for long periods like doing video. Carrying heat away is a issue and since the sensor is active full time, its always generating heat. IBIS would make it even more difficult. So when in a hot vehicle as in this case, or if the sun is directly on the camera as shown in this case, and the air is hot, its going to limit the amount of time before it overheats. Its not a question of if, but of when.

DSLR's don't have the issue with stills, but when doing video or live view, they also overheat in extreme conditions.

The "R" is not marketed for use in extreme environments, it is not a substitute for a 5 series, much less a 1 series which would normally be the choice to use in this situation.

Just the same, Canon probably wants to have a look at the camera and see if it has and issues that a repair would fix. There are warning icons that are displayed in the event of overheat, the only thing to do is to let the camera cool down.


----------



## londonxt (Dec 3, 2018)

I disabled the power save mode and the sensor auto-turn off to see if it improved cold start times, popped the camera in my bag, an hour later it was like a small oven!


----------



## AlanF (Dec 3, 2018)

Very interesting for me as I have just returned from Tanzania in similar territory where my 5DIV and 5DSR both performed flawlessly, with no focussing or overheating problems and tack sharp images. I had a mirrorless (RX10IV) with me for ancillary use, which behaved very well with no problems either. However, one niggling feature of current mirrorless, including my M5, is that I find I have to turn them off between shots to conserve battery life (and I now realise helps against overheating). The downside is that it wastes a few precious seconds turning them back on for opportunistic shots, which occur quite frequently for nature photography.


----------



## Viggo (Dec 4, 2018)

I had my ECO-mode turned on and noticed the top display wouldn’t turn off, at least it took a long time. So I switched ECO-mode off and set the screen off time to 15 seconds and suddenly it works. 

So why is it this way? I get better battery life if I turn ECO mode off?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 5, 2018)

Viggo said:


> I had my ECO-mode turned on and noticed the top display wouldn’t turn off, at least it took a long time. So I switched ECO-mode off and set the screen off time to 15 seconds and suddenly it works.
> 
> So why is it this way? I get better battery life if I turn ECO mode off?



My top display is always on, the power it uses is incredibly tiny, a button battery could run it for months. I've never turned the ECO mode on, so I don't know about battery life difference, the CIPA ratings are the result of very tough testing, and will show the worst case difference.


----------



## Viggo (Dec 5, 2018)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> My top display is always on, the power it uses is incredibly tiny, a button battery could run it for months. I've never turned the ECO mode on, so I don't know about battery life difference, the CIPA ratings are the result of very tough testing, and will show the worst case difference.


Yeah, I can see what I wrote could be misunderstood.

It’s not that the Mode is always on, because no matter what and which setting the display shows “Av” for example 100% of the time. 

What I mean is all the other info are there for MUCH longer with ECO mode on than off.


----------

